# Oil problems, low temp, low level... low pressure?



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

It always happens when I'm away from home, about 800 miles in fact. I was driving my allroad from Connecticut back to Mississippi when I get a dinging noise and a picture of the oil can on the display. The button says to check the oil level. So I pull over and see that I'm below the stick. So I put in a quart, still not on the stick. 2.5 quarts later I'm at full. Now when I start to drive away it clears up the alarm, then it comes back with a rattling on the driver side of the engine. That noise will go away if I turn the car off for a minute then turn it back on. It can idle for over 15 minutes with no abnormal noise.
While driving, the car went into some sort of "limp mode" where I had no boost pressure. The bright side is that I have no smoke coming out the back. The down side is, I lost nearly 3 quarts of oil with no puddle under the car. This happened after about 10 hours of driving with stops for gas and food.
For fear of destroying something, I've stopped for the night. I'm waiting for my laptop to charge enough to get a VAG COM scan. (will post in about an hour)
The thing is, I noticed the coolant and oil temp were low on the trip, but I assumed it was the near zero temperatures of CT and NY on my vacation in comparison to what it is used to in southern MS.
Car stats: 208K miles, original turbos (from what I can tell, bought used around 150K) timing belt/water pump was done at 180K, oil every 5-6K miles with Mobile 1 0W-40
What can I do from here? I need to get home to work on Monday, and have no access to a garage or my tools. Should I take it to get an oil change and new filter just to be safe? It will be due again about a week or two after I get home anyway.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil problems, low temp, low level... low pressure? (FRAG)*

Here it is:
Saturday,02,January,2010,13:03:16:27266
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

VIN: WAUYP54B71N085167 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 M
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0001 
Coding: 06752
Shop #: WSC 07109 
WAUYP54B71N085167 AUZ7Z0Y1640840
5 Faults Found:
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0421 - 35-00 - - 
17927 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 1: Malfunction 
P1519 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17930 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 2: Malfunction 
P1522 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17964 - Charge Pressure Control: Negative Deviation 
P1556 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation 
P1340 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 927 156 A
Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1414 
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory R1 BF 0102 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AH
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D65 
Coding: 00160
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 959 655 C
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 1002 
Coding: 00407
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 920 980 B
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13 
Coding: 02264
Shop #: WSC 07109 
WAUYP54B71N085167 AUZ7Z0Y1640840
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 553 B
Component: - 2C1A1 X031 
Coding: 25500
Shop #: WSC 40709 
2 Faults Found:
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01400 - Suspension Level Control 
11-10 - Control Limit Not Reached - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 J
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D33 
Coding: 15981
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0101 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 4B0 919 887 B
Component: Navigation BNO 0001 
1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
36-00 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 951 178 A
Component: Innenraumueberw. D04 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamischeš dynamische L 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 8Z0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 8Z0 919 283 
Component: Parkingsyst. A6 RDW D05 
Coding: 01186
Shop #: WSC 02325 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

I popped the hood and looked at the connectors, visual inspection of the vac/boost hoses on top and they are old/starting to crack on the surface. No signs of a huge hole in any of them... not saying that a small hole or a bunch of them wouldn't cause problems.
Out of curiosity I cleared the codes and went for a short drive. Under 25 MPH there are no problems. Quick WOT run up the 40 had no problems and thanks to clearing the codes it was not limping.
Will attempt a run to get food in traffic to determine if the oil problem caused this. Or if it's really crappy and the cold weather froze some moisture in one of the air valves to get it stuck. Max temp here in northern VA today is 20 degrees.... I'm screwed when it comes to thawing anything.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil problems, low temp, low level... low pressure? (FRAG)*

now here's something to ponder.... I got the oil pan off tonight to take a look. No time to do more than look tonight. Anyway, the screen is almost completely clogged up and crusted over (will post a pic if I get time) I also found 3 tiny ****** of white/grey plastic in the pan that look like pieces of a chain guide from my old 240SX. I know that the cam chain tensioner has plastic guides, is there a tensioner/guide for the oil pump chain?
Also, what is the best way to test the oil pump? I don't like throwing money at parts until the problem is fixed, and that thing is over $150 on ECS tuning.
Lastly, what is the best way to clean the screen on this one? I did this on the 1.8T engine, but for that the oil tube came out so it was really easy.
EDIT: I forgot to share the obvious oil leakage from the driver side rear part o the engine. I have not had time to find it yet, or even to clean it up enough to try to find it. At the last gas station stop (check oil level) when I started it up, everything was fine for a minute, then there was a huge plume of smoke out of the exhaust followed by everything running fine (even had boost pressure) About 12 miles down the road with it running fine, the oil light came on, the CEL flashed three times, and it was dead.


_Modified by FRAG at 8:54 AM 1-6-2010_


----------

